# Dill sizes for Lou's taps



## timben (Jul 24, 2009)

Im getting ready to do some kitless pens using Lou's taps.
What are the ideal drill sizes to use with then?
I searched the forums and Lou's website. Cant seem to find the info.
Any suggestions would be helpfull.
Looking forward to getting the dies.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe this will help. I've not looked to see if the size needed is in this chart.
http://www.newmantools.com/tapdrill.htm#metlink
Do a good turn daily!
Don



timben said:


> Im getting ready to do some kitless pens using Lou's taps.
> What are the ideal drill sizes to use with then?
> I searched the forums and Lou's website. Cant seem to find the info.
> Any suggestions would be helpfull.
> ...


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 24, 2009)

Since these are METRIC taps and dies, a rule of thumb is subtract the pitch (second number) from the thread diameter (first number).  In these cases, the small drill should be 6.4 mm - 0.5 mm = 5.9 mm.  I use a 6 mm with success.  For the large tap, the drill bit should be 8.4 mm - 0.75 mm = 7.65 mm.  I am using an 8 mm with success.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 24, 2009)

Soo now we have to use pickles to turn pens?!?!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 24, 2009)

YES!  And kosher dills work best!


----------



## timben (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys,
I guess my spell check doesn't work on the title. 
Tim
Hmmm... anyone tried stabilizing a cucumber?


----------



## hewunch (Jul 24, 2009)

I am more of a bread and butter guy myself

On a serious note, I plan on getting some taps in the future, after I play with some and get a feel for it. I am looking forward to playing with Lou's taps in the future.


----------

